# why do i have low ph??



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Here is my current set up.

33g
pool filter sand from langley bywater
eheim 2213 filter
ONE piece of PVC pipe so the fish can play around with.
eheim heater

THAT"S IT!

Why is my ph dropping to 6??

I have added API aquarium salt, but from some research, they do not alter ph at all. I have performed water test with the salt being saturated in a water sample the internet was right. It does NOT alter ph.

The other chemical I use is API tap water conditioner. Also did a test, it increased pH by a bit.

that is IT! the ph of my water straight from the tap is around 7.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this a new test kit you're using or and old (possibly expired one) because something doesn't add up my man. I've got a 6.2ph level and I have ADA substrate to bring it down that low.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/island-pets-unlimited-42/water-supply-issue-lower-mainland-715/

That thread will have your answer in there somewhere. Basically, Vancouver tap water has 0 kh, which means your water has no buffering capacity. Fish waste produces ammonia which will lower your pH since there is no buffer.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

The test kit isn't "new" but it hasnt been so long that it is expired. It does register the tap water to be about 7 which is correct and 7.2 on another tank. so I think the test kit is pretty accurate...But i totally see what you mean by it not adding up...

I've tried all variables...I was so sure it was the salt but it's definitely not.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

hm...that makes sense. but I don't have very many fish in there at all and I do water changes weekly...RELIGIOUSLY lol


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

ngo911 said:


> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/island-pets-unlimited-42/water-supply-issue-lower-mainland-715/
> 
> That thread will have your answer in there somewhere. Basically, Vancouver tap water has 0 kh, which means your water has no buffering capacity. Fish waste produces ammonia which will lower your pH since there is no buffer.


X2. I had a bare bottom breeding tank for fry with only a sponge filter. Over time it went to the lower 6's. Not quite 6 flat though.

If you're keeping fish that require something higher you may want to consider putting a buffer (i.e. a bag of crushed coral) in your filter.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

I am going to throw in some baking soda to bring up the kh and ph.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Be careful with the amount you put in, you don't want to raise your PH by 1 within 24 hours.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You can try limestone rocks in your tank as well, I don't know how much that would increase hardness or PH though.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

What stock are you planning on keeping? Seachem has a few products you might wanna look into to aid the PH process.If you dont want to rely on those and go natural,maybe change the substrate or go with the options listed already.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

i put in 1/2 a tablespoon of baking soda in. It brought it up to about 6.6 and i will bring it up more tomorrow. starting to look good a fishies are still swimming joyfully =) very effective. 

I have two angels, clown loach, geophagus, pleco, and a featherfin catfish


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

how did you put the baking soda in? did you mix it up with water first then put it in or you just dumped them in the tank? i'm looking at raising my ph as well. it is a flat 6 in my shrimp tank with fluval stratum. 

no CRS left now. RCS are still ok but 2 days ago i noticed some of them dying as well. no idea what happened. i also noticed that the RCS are are not eating well. they used to gobble up their food but now they just look at it.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

I would suggest crushed coral for this situation. baking soda is going to be a band aid. But crushed coral will keep your water about the same ph and it will buffer it to and or buy a buffer.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

This is the first time I have ever had this happen to me. I put the baking soda in directly. It will increase the kh as well as your ph. BE CAREFUL TO DO SMALL INCRIMENTS AT A TIME!! It changes really quickly and a lot of livestock find it difficult to adjust to the sudden change. Add a bit, like 1/2-1 teaspoon and let it sit for 24hrs. Be sure to take a reading before and after to see how much difference that 1/2-1 teaspoon has made. I agree with the others and this is just a band aid. Best to get a buffer from your lfs


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll be getting crushed coral to aim for a constant PH of 6.5 for my shrimp tank.

Glad you dosed baking soda properly, however I would have dissolved it in a cup before putting it into the tank


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

^good to know! will keep in mind for the future in the event that I need to do it again =)


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Discus said:


> I would suggest crushed coral for this situation. baking soda is going to be a band aid. But crushed coral will keep your water about the same ph and it will buffer it to and or buy a buffer.





jlam86 said:


> This is the first time I have ever had this happen to me. I put the baking soda in directly. It will increase the kh as well as your ph. BE CAREFUL TO DO SMALL INCRIMENTS AT A TIME!! It changes really quickly and a lot of livestock find it difficult to adjust to the sudden change. Add a bit, like 1/2-1 teaspoon and let it sit for 24hrs. Be sure to take a reading before and after to see how much difference that 1/2-1 teaspoon has made. I agree with the others and this is just a band aid. Best to get a buffer from your lfs


Agree with both quotes. Baking soda can raise the pH quite quickly, which could be harmful or even fatal to your fish - and it doesn't have lasting effect - needs to be continually used in small amounts to maintain stability. so yes, it's just a temporary band-aid.
Many experienced aquarists use baking soda only when doing a fishless cycle, to keep the pH well above 7 during the cycle for the benefit of more rapidly propagating the BB colony.
Go with crushed coral.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

20 years ago I used Sodium Bicarbonate and Sodium Biphosphate.
Nowadays with algae issues, the Biphosphates may not be so great.
So I now use Seachem
SeaChem Alkaline Buffer - 600 Gram
SeaChem Acid Buffer - 600 Gram
I find with our water hovering between 5.8 and 6.5, I get the best results with 7.5ml Alkaline buffer and .06ml Acid buffer per 15G of replacement water.
This gives me a Very stable 7.2PH with 5-5.5KH a day after the water change and 4.5-5KH after 1 week.
I have a heavily planted 125G without C02 and my PH Never fluctuates.
If you'd like some more thoughts on my mix PM me


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

I have the same problem with stabilizing PH levels in Victoria. I've used KH booster/PH 7.0 and it works but my PH levels would only stabilize for few days then drop down to 6.0... What I did was add some crushed coral in a media bag into my sump which stabilizes my PH levels at 7.2 and it stabilizes it alot better then those PH booster chemicals.


----------

